# Underwater Spearfishing



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Has anyone done any u.w. spearfishing here in ND? I'd like to give it a go this summer. I have done it a few times in Minn. but there it is strictly rough fish and I'd like to try my spear at game fish. I see in the regs that bass are illegal to take.. good thing.. they are the dumbest fish I've ever encountered underwater...
Thoughts anyone or can anyone steer me into some good spearfishing?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey now...easy on the bass 

I've only seen it on TV, and then I've only seen it for saltwater fish, so I guess I'm not much help here.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

o.k... maybe I jumped the gun on bass being the most stupid fish... I'll go with they are the most curious fish (but if you could spear them, that would probably make them the dumbest fish)


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

i dont think its legal to spear game fish in ND in the summer, I know u cant shoot them with the bow so im assuming u cant spear the either.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Draker16, here's a small excerpt from the nd game and fish dept regulations regarding spearfishing :

15. Underwater Spearfishing
Underwater spearfishing is legal only from May 1 through November 30 of each fishing year. Only individuals SCUBA certified may underwater spearfish.

Legal underwater spear equipment is a rubber band powered, or pneumatic powered spear gun with the spear attached to the gun with a lanyard not to exceed 20 feet.

The following fish may not be taken with underwater spearfishing gear: largemouth and smallmouth bass, muskellunge, paddlefish, and sturgeon. Daily and possession limits for legal fish are the same as listed in hook and line fishing (section 6).


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

so u actually do this? Where do u go where u can actually see enough to spear a fish


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

yes I do actually do this.... I have spearfished several times in minnesota and once in the carribean. I don't scuba while spearfishing.. only breath hold diving... I understand that the water can be pretty good at times (visibility somewhere between 3 and 10') at spiritwood lake and even better in places at sakakawea. Minnesota can have very good waters I've been wanting to give the game fish a go in nd.. it's only rough fish in mn.. so that's mainly carp and suckers. Maybe it's a gray area in the game and fish regs.. it says you have to be scuba certified... but it doesn't say you have to be scuba diving. And I don't think being scuba certified would hold up for anything either... because there is no government sanctioned/department/bureau scuba certifying agency..... just by who or how you're supposed to be certified isn't defined... maybe I could even pronounce you scuba certified??? How's that... I now pronounce you scuba certified... there... you're scuba certified! Guess you can spearfish. That's probably not what they mean.. but it could happen.


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

Mick's Scuba in Moorhead offers the Underwater Hunter Walley Safaris to Lake Sacacajewa each summer.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

have you been with Mick's on their walleye trip to sakakawea? Sounds like a good time.. can you tell me more about it? how were the conditions and the fishing? I may have to check into if they would mind a breath holder to go along. I've stopped by their shop a few times and purchased a few items from them.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

man this is something i have to look into, that sounds like it would be so much fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Str8Shooter (Mar 3, 2005)

Gunattic,
I've been underwater spearfishing in sakakawea, I was certified with Dacotah Divers here in Bismarck and we did our open water dives up there. It was awesome. I went with the dive master and he taught me how to do it. It is so cool to be in the fish's environment. The days I went the clearity of the water was about 15 feet. Bass come right up to you, but you can't shoot them. Walleye are fair game.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

well, I'm hitting the minnesota waters this weekend (no speargun in hand, their season isn't open yet) but getting to sakakawea is definetly on my list of places to spearfish this summer.
Str8shooter.. are you still into diving?.. my brother is out there in bismarck.. he's a real good freediver, well, pretty good anyway. He's certified too but now mostly "just" freedives. Freediving=the extreme of snorkeling  Where's the place to go in sakakawea.. I was thinking about talking to them over at scuba one in mandan to see about tagging along sometime.


----------



## Str8Shooter (Mar 3, 2005)

gunattic,
The last time I went the weather was in the 90s with not a cloud in the sky and a little chop on the water, great day for diving. Dacotah Divers have a boat docked at the State park, I went with them and we went along the dam. I haven't been up there this year, but hope to get out there this summer, just need to make time and hope there is enough water. I haven't delt with Scuba One any, but I think they usually take a group. I know Dacotah Divers go and they do the spearfishing, Pete (divemaster) is a really great guy to deal with.


----------

